# Anyone camping over Labor Day holiday?



## mammafox (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone going camping over Labor Day holiday? How long are you going for? Any special campgrounds or places you like to go?


----------



## islandcamper (Sep 2, 2009)

*Off To The Island*

The wife, myself and the pups are going to load the
boat up with our camping gear go over for 5 days. I
will take the boat to the mainland and pick up our
sons and their family for a overnight stay.


----------



## joshua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello I am new to this website. The wife and I went to Sangchris Lake State Park in Illinois. It filled up pretty quick but was quite a relaxing night. Unfortunately it was a one night stay. Hope you have a good holiday weekend.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Just got back from camping at Bon Echo Provincial Park had a great time.
Will try to post a camp report later this week


----------



## mammafox (Aug 20, 2009)

We went for five days at Luzerne State Campground. It was a great time. The kids didn't say "I'm bored". They were too busy having fun to be bored and at the end of the day they were tired.


----------



## silky54 (Aug 11, 2009)

:10220: I my husband and I went to Creekside Campgrounds in Edinburg, VA over the Labor Day holidays, actually went right before Labor Day, it was great although the alternator :smack-head: went in our RV it was still a great vacation. I highly recomend this campground the people are wonderful and the bathrooms are immaculate:thumbup1::icon_smile_outhouse


----------



## gas20 (Feb 17, 2009)

*labor day camping*

Wife and I took our grandkids up to Tropical Palms in Kissimmee, Fl. stayed 2 nights (wished it had been longer). Weather was good just one shower on Sunday, kids had a wonderful time.


----------



## silky54 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Gas20, 
My husband and I will probably be going to FL sometime this winter, but all depends on how busy I get at the shop, (www.thedoglaundry.com) sometimes I cannot break away during the winter months. Silky54


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

We camped that weekend and had a great time. In fact we've camped pretty near every weekend this year. Now it helps that we parked it at a trailer park for the season which we didn't have to book sites and all but what an awesome summer so far.


----------

